# need some help on bulking



## needshelp93 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi guys I'm 17 nearly 18 really need some help on making my arms thicker just to look bigger in a polo or t-shirt etc. really need some help on gaining thickness in my arms due to a lack of ability at press ups and pull ups.

any help or comments would be much appreciated.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Keep working on the press ups and pull ups! As you get better you're arms will grow.

Simples!


----------

